# SIA certificate and Jobcentre



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Struggling to find any work locally and would consider doing some doorwork if I was able to afford the SIA license. Any chance of the Jobcentre paying for it for me? :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im pretty sure they will actually mate or contribute so much towards it pal. ive been debating about getting mine and working door while at uni. will be an easy job and ideal hours.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes they do or go to working links they will be able to help you out, I think they even pay for you do a CP course nowadays also - not a good thing really when you see some of the idiots who apply for a SIA licence, I wouldnt let them look after a dog let alone a person!


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i managed to get a government grant to pay for the training, all i paid for was the exam and the badge..

i was in full time employment at the time, i just had to sign to say i was earning under 8grand or somat similar (i think) whilst i was earning 30grand+

it was about 5 years ago now, but could be worth checking...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thats interesting as i only earn 4500 part time at the moment so thought i would have to pay for mine. i may go speak to them.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> thats interesting as i only earn 4500 part time at the moment so thought i would have to pay for mine. i may go speak to them.


i may have worded it wrong (as in a grant) but they definately paid.....


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I can't this information of the Jobcentre website though which is why I asked. A most curious business.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Struggling to find any work locally and would consider doing some doorwork if I was able to afford the SIA license. Any chance of the Jobcentre paying for it for me? :thumb:


They will pay for the course and maybe the licence too, I believe.

I done mine Door Supervisor course years ago, but think it was was about £180 (?) and pretty sure the licence was £245.

It does take a fcuking age for the licence to come back though (7 months in my case) - And allot of companies will not employ guys without the full licence.

Some will though and you can work legally without the photo licence, just so long as you have passed the course and the company files off to the SIA of an LDN (Licence Dispensation Notice) They are only valid for a couple of months though and there's only 2 or 3 that can be issued IIRC.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

yep...you sure can,job centre have a partnership for training,learning and courses for getting back into employment or getting qualifications that count towards employment...

i went through reed in partnership which they are in association with the job centre and they paid for my SIA course for vehicle immobilisation...and they are funding half the money for me to pay for the licence...!!!!!

they may well do this for any other SIA course n badge,pending on if they run this scheme with em and are generally nice and will help fund you!!!!

good luck bro,definately worth looking into mate!!!!

handy to have the badge if your out of work and need something as a fallback on or sideline!!!!


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Say you heard about the advisor discretion fund and would like X amount for X ( its upto £300) they wont give u this unless you ask for it sly bast*ards


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Van said:


> Say you heard about the advisor discretion fund and would like X amount for X ( its upto £300) they wont give u this unless you ask for it sly bast*ards


The jobcentre will only release ADF (Advisors discretionary fund) for things such as Interview clothing and work uniform, they will not fund an SIA badge with this.

They will however pay for the badge in most circumstances if the potential employer will provide a guaranteed offer of employment on receipt of the badge.

Also, expect big changes to EVERYRTHING from a funding perspective as of October !


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

would u get any funding if in full time employment either off job centre or working links?


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

sbeast007 said:


> would u get any funding *if in full time employment* either off job centre or working links?


Not a chance from the job centre mate, not sure about working links, but most training companies you have to be unempoyed X amount of time before your even referred to them.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Job center won't.

What I did was, go to college apply for the ILA Scotland thing, that pays for the course (training) (£200). Paid for the SIA (£245) You make that back easy anyway.

Or you could approach a company or club and ask them to take you on, they will put you thru the training, and pay for the licence free, but you have to work for them for a period of time and they take a wee bit off your wages each month.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh guys if you have any criminal records - not implying you have, but then be aware you wont get a licence if you have ABH,GBH or Firearms offences and such like in the last 5 years. Look on the SIA website for more info with regards to that.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

they wont pay for it


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

LittleChris said:


> Struggling to find any work locally and would consider doing some doorwork if I was able to afford the SIA license. Any chance of the Jobcentre paying for it for me? :thumb:


I think they might do yes  Are you signed on at the moment? I have had a number of customers come through saying that the JCP they attend has helped them with it.


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> im pretty sure they will actually mate or contribute so much towards it pal. ive been debating about getting mine and working door while at uni. will be an easy job and ideal hours.


who says it will be an easy job?

as for paying for the badge, a freind of mine recently lost hes job, but in order for the jobcentre to pay for hes badge he had to get a letter from the company i work for stating that they will take him on if he had an sia liciense.

as soon as they recieved the letter they paid fully for hes badge and course.


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

sartain87 said:


> who says it will be an easy job?
> 
> as for paying for the badge, a freind of mine recently lost hes job, but in order for the jobcentre to pay for hes badge he had to get a letter from the company i work for stating that they will take him on if he had an sia liciense.
> 
> *as soon as they recieved the letter they paid fully for hes badge and course*.


It called a 'leter of intent' mate...


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

thats the one mate, couldnt think what it was called hence the essay haha


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

A lot of long term and short term unemployed are moving into the security industry due to the current climate. if you can get in with a good security firm and get regular hours it can be very good money. ive had people secure a lot of steward work recently (premier league kiccking off and the V festival) earning between £10 and £14 per hour. Not bad if you can get full time hours doing it.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Struggling to find any work locally and would consider doing some doorwork if I was able to afford the SIA license. Any chance of the Jobcentre paying for it for me? :thumb:


only if you have been an out of work bum for like foreva!


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

fxleisure said:


> A lot of long term and short term unemployed are moving into the security industry due to the current climate. if you can get in with a good security firm and get regular hours it can be very good money. ive had people secure a lot of steward work recently (premier league kiccking off and the V festival) earning between £10 and £14 per hour. Not bad if you can get full time hours doing it.


only problem is people realise this, and alot of people are setting companys up and under cutting people like ****, hence there being alot of "cowboys" about.

but like you say its all about finding a good company


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol when i did myn ther was 5 ppl on corse called james lol i payed £20 deposit and thats it! lol


----------



## Stan (Nov 22, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> Yes they do or go to working links they will be able to help you out, I think they even pay for you do a CP course nowadays also - not a good thing really when you see some of the idiots who apply for a SIA licence, I wouldnt let them look after a dog let alone a person!


Too right, I done my Door Supervisor on one of these courses. The amount of gob****es who think just cus they look a bit scary and dont minding getting physical, they will automatically adjust and be able to operate to working CP in hostile enviroment is shocking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Yep they do, Im doing it free at college.


----------

